# Humble Origin Bundle



## biosmanager (14. August 2013)

HumbleBundle hat mal wieder ein schönes Paketchen geschnürt.
Die nächsten 14 Tage gibts ab 1 Dollar folgende Spiele:
_
Dead Space
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition
Mirror's Edge
Dead Space 3
Medal of Honor
_

Wer noch ein paar Groschen drauflegt bekommt für knapp 5 Dollar:
_
Battlefield 3
Sims 3 + Starter Pack
_

Was haltet ihr davon?
Ich finde die Preise unschlagbar günstig und alle, die nicht schon im Besitz dieser Games sind, sollten zuschlagen.

Quelle: https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2013)

Schade. Bis auf DS3 und Sims 3 hab ich schon alles :/


----------



## Ich 15 (14. August 2013)

Das Bundle ist für EA Verhältnisse schon fair. Ich kaufe es trotzdem nicht da ich schon alle für mich interessanten Spiel besitze(ME,BF 3). So will EA die Spieler wohl zu Origin bringen.

*Edit:* Oh, EA spendet alles für Hilfsorganisationen das finde ich sehr gut.(da will wohl einer nicht schon wieder zum schlechtesten Unternehmen gewählt werden)


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (14. August 2013)

Also ich hatte davon nur BF3, Burnout und Mirrors Edge.
Für mich alsoein sehr wilkommenes Bundle 

Zur Info:
Es gibt *alle* Keys für Origin.
Manche Spiele kann man aber auch bei Steam aktivieren


----------



## lipt00n (14. August 2013)

Das Bundle ist großartig, ich hab auch wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, das EA davon keinen Cent einstreicht. Finde ich gut. 

Kann man ruhig kaufen.


----------



## Nickel (14. August 2013)

0,78€ für die 5 Steam Games bezahlt, Origin kann mich mal


----------



## arti.86 (14. August 2013)

würde gern zuschlagen, aber mein problem ist dass ich ein in Österreich lebender italiener bin und bei der altersabfrage in origin eine ausweißnummer benötigt wird,(was nebenbei ein riesen*** ist) welche ich nicht habe, da ja italienischer ausweis. und wenn ich es auf der italienischen ea website versuche werde ich immer auf die deutsch umgeleitet....
kann mir vielleicht wer einen rat geben(außer den außweis fälschen)?


----------



## biosmanager (14. August 2013)

arti.86 schrieb:


> würde gern zuschlagen, aber mein problem ist dass ich ein in Österreich lebender italiener bin und bei der altersabfrage in origin eine ausweißnummer benötigt wird,(was nebenbei ein riesen*** ist) welche ich nicht habe, da ja italienischer ausweis. und wenn ich es auf der italienischen ea website versuche werde ich immer auf die deutsch umgeleitet....
> kann mir vielleicht wer einen rat geben(außer den außweis fälschen)?


 
Bei Humble Bundle bekommst du ne Mail mit Keys. Da sollte keine Origin-Altersabfrage erscheinen.
Probier es halt mit 1 Dollar aus und wenn es geht kannst du deinen Einsatz erhöhen.


----------



## DarthDeeger (14. August 2013)

Echt n super Angebot (zumal EA nix abbekommt  )
Aber momentan scheint Origin dezent überfordert, ich zumindest kann momentan keinen der Codes einlösen, da ich nichtmal bis zum Einlöseformular im Origin Client durchkomme


----------



## biosmanager (14. August 2013)

DarthDeeger schrieb:


> Echt n super Angebot (zumal EA nix abbekommt  )
> Aber momentan scheint Origin dezent überfordert, ich zumindest kann momentan keinen der Codes einlösen, da ich nichtmal bis zum Einlöseformular im Origin Client durchkomme



Jo, ich wollte auch gerade die übrigen Codes von den Games, die ich schon habe, auf SteamGifts.com verschenken.
Die Seite meldet aber nen Datenbank-Error, wahrscheinlich auch überlastet 

Vielleicht ist die ganze Bundle-Aktion ein Versuch von EA sich bei der Community wieder etwas beliebter zu machen!


----------



## ImNEW (14. August 2013)

Ich kann die Originkeys nicht aktivieren Server überlastet?


----------



## biosmanager (14. August 2013)

Ja. Passiert bei so Aktionen öfters.


----------



## JonnyFaust (14. August 2013)

Hab einen 10 gezahlt


----------



## Stormtrooper (14. August 2013)

Kann ich kaum glauben. EA spendet sogar alles. Klar ist das Marketing, aber dennoch sehr nobel von ihnen. Habe auch gerade für 5€ zugeschlagen, und ich besitze schon einige der Spiele, BF z.B..
Humble Bundle ist genial, schon das dritte Mal, dass ich da mitmache.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (14. August 2013)

Eine Frage an die Personen, die das Bundle schon haben: Erhält man einen Key für alle Spiele oder für jedes Spiel einen eigenen ?


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. August 2013)

Jedes einzeln, und die Steam Keys dann noch extra, also quasi 2x Dead Space usw, dann kannst es auf beiden Plattformen aktivieren.


----------



## mmayr (14. August 2013)

Wie bestell ich, bzw. Bezahl ich die Games?


----------



## seekerm (14. August 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wie bestell ich, bzw. Bezahl ich die Games?


 Je nachdem ob du einen Account bei Humble Bundle hast oder nicht logst du dich ein/gibts e-mail im Feld an (an die der Link zu den Codes zugeschickt wird) dann gibst die Summe ein die du Spendest(alles selbstversändlich in $) und gehts auf die entsprechende Bezahlmethode Paypal oder ähnliches.
Nach erfolgreichem Kauf wird dir sofort der Link zu der Seite mit den Codes mitgeteilt und entsprechend falls Account vorhanden an diesen gebunden.


----------



## arti.86 (14. August 2013)

hab jetzt einmal 1 und einmal 5 $ gespendet. heißt das ich hab jetzt ich hab 4 keys für zB crysis 2?


----------



## seekerm (15. August 2013)

Ja du bekommst 13Keys(5Steam und 8Origin) davon sind 2xCrysis 2 dabei jeweils eines für Origin und Steam.
Bei zwei Packs natürlich insgesammt 4x Crysis 2


----------



## NorthernWolf (15. August 2013)

Super Aktion für 0,79 € 6 Spiele plus Soundtrack  . Bei Steam hat die Aktivierung funktioniert, Origin ist immer noch überlastet (Who cares ?)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. August 2013)

Die PayPal Bezahlungen für meine Geschenk-Codes laufen nicht  
Aber Hut ab EA, jetzt hab ich mir sogar Dead Space 3 "gekauft"


----------



## DAkuma (15. August 2013)

Nettes Bundle da mir DS3 und Crysis 2 fehlen natürlich mitgenommen. BF3 und Sims 3 interessieren mich einfach nciht bzw. letzteres ist für mich nur noch Müll teil 1 war nett, dannach gings eh schon steil bergab. Ansonsten der rest nettes beiwerk der verschenkt wird weil schon vorhanden.

Achja Bonus wird dann bestimmt Dead Space 2 oder hoffentlich Sim City.


arti.86 schrieb:


> würde gern zuschlagen, aber mein problem ist dass ich ein in Österreich lebender italiener bin und bei der altersabfrage in origin eine ausweißnummer benötigt wird,(was nebenbei ein riesen*** ist) welche ich nicht habe, da ja italienischer ausweis. und wenn ich es auf der italienischen ea website versuche werde ich immer auf die deutsch umgeleitet....
> kann mir vielleicht wer einen rat geben(außer den außweis fälschen)?


 
Javascript deaktivieren im Firefox oder den Browser deiner wahl, dann funktioniert die Umleitung auch nicht.


----------



## PF81 (15. August 2013)

Also bekommt man jeweils einen Key für Origin und Steam. Heisst Steam aktivier ich und Origin-Key "könnte" ich verschenken?

Bundle hol ich mir auch, hab zwar fast alles, aber so kann ich paar Games in Steam integrieren und brauch kein Origin mehr für


----------



## MyArt (15. August 2013)

Jup genau...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. August 2013)

Obacht: „Select games also come with Steam keys.“
Das klingt für mich nach „nicht alle“.


----------



## Rizzard (15. August 2013)

Braucht ne News nicht eigentlich ne Quelle?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (15. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Obacht: „Select games also come with Steam keys.“
> Das klingt für mich nach „nicht alle“.


 
Jupp. 
Diese hier bekommt man *für Origin und Steam*:
Dead Space
                                                                                                             Burnout Paradise
                                                                                                             Crysis 2
                                                                                                             Medal of Honor
                                                                                                             Mirror's Edge

Und diese *nur für Origin*:
Dead Space 3
Sims 3
Battlefield 3


----------



## DAkuma (15. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Obacht: „Select games also come with Steam keys.“
> Das klingt für mich nach „nicht alle“.


 
Dead Space 3, Sims 3 und BF3 sind reine Origin-titel halt, die waren halt auch noch nie Steamtitel und dürften es auch nicht mehr werden


----------



## biosmanager (15. August 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Braucht ne News nicht eigentlich ne Quelle?


 
Sorry, vergessen 
Wird ergänzt!


----------



## Psychodelity (15. August 2013)

hab doch glattweg nen 10er investiert .....billiger gehts nicht


----------



## arti.86 (15. August 2013)

ui nett


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (16. August 2013)

Habs mir auch grad geholt und auch meinem Bruder geschenkt


----------



## MecTronic (16. August 2013)

Hab's mir geholt, den Großteil verschenk und Dead Space 3 und Mirrors Edge behalten, 5$ für nen guten Zweck ist doch was schönes, auch wenn es zum Großteil bei den Amis bleibt


----------



## Lg3 (16. August 2013)

EA sind einfach die besten :*


----------



## Shona (16. August 2013)

DAkuma schrieb:


> die waren halt auch noch nie Steamtitel und dürften es auch nicht mehr werden


Nicht ganz Sims 3 gibt es auch auf steam^^
Nur die anderen 2 sind reine Origin Titel und BF3 geht ohne Origin gar nicht. Man müsste dann ansich Steam -> Orign -> Battlelog anmachen um es über Steam zu spielen   (was totaler Schwachsinn ist), da es die Origin Bibliothek nutzt 

Warum es für Sims 3 keine Steam keys gibt würde mich interessieren den da wäre es wieder interessant wobei ich dann wie wahrscheinlich viele einige Spiele zu verschenken hätte xD


----------



## eRaTitan (17. August 2013)

Was ist diese Aktion zu ende?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. August 2013)

In 11 Tagen und 19 Stunden.

Braucht man für sims 3 einen Extra Account, denn es lässt sich nicht einfach wie die anderen Spiele auf Origin aktivieren.


----------



## Heretic (17. August 2013)

Wenn man es gekauft hat . Steht ganz unten ein Hinweis , dass bei Sims 3 Technische Probleme vorhanden sind.

vilt ist das der Grund warum es keine Steam Keys gibt.

Wie lange die aktion noch läuft steht oben Rechts uaf der Seite.

Sind aktuell noch 11 Tage.

edit; Nein du musst lediglich Sims3 auf der Webseit regestrieren. 

Liegt vermutlich dran , dass Sims 3 auf Englisch ist. Und Normal dein Origin ja auf Deutsch steht.
Oder vilt weil mit einem Key 3 Spiele gleichzeitig freigeschaltet werden. Sowas in die richtung wohl

Wenn du Sims jedoch einmal regestriert hast. Ist es ganz normal bei Origin drin wie jedes andere Game.


----------



## KingArthur5610 (17. August 2013)

Gutes Paket an Spielen!

Wirklich nett von EA & Humble Bundle, diese fabelhaften Games zu einem guten Kurs den "Gamern" anzubieten. Dabei auch noch für die Charity zu sammeln.

Wirklich löblich, wer hier nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld!

Wobei das THQ-Paket damals auch nicht schlecht war.

Enjoy your Games @ all!


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2013)

Also bei mir ists anders wie bei einigen.
Alle Games gibt es über Origin und 5 über steam.
(Ps hatte alle Games noch net )

Durchaus lohnenswert + für einen guten Zweck, man muss mehr wie der Durchschnitt zahlen um auch BF3 und Sims mit den ganzen Addons frei zu schalten
Für 1$ bekommt man also nur die 6 anderen Games, falls man BF3 und Sims net will.
Ich habe 4.82$ gespendet mit paypal überwiesen (iwas mit 3.70€), kann man echt nicht meckern.

Hier der link https://www.humblebundle.com/

Schaut aber genau hin im Moment durschnittlich:

Average purchase: $4.81

Sprich mit 4.82$ habt ihr alle Games.

Ihr gebt einfach einen Penny mehr an wie bei average steht unter custom amount, den Humble Tip Balken zieht ihr auf 0 und dann schaut ihr halt wo ihr gerne spenden wollt, entweder verteilt oder je nach Bestimmungsort.
Ich persönlich habe alles der Amerikanischen Krebs Stiftung gespendet.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Erok (17. August 2013)

Also ich habe auch die Keys für Steam und für Origin bekommen, bis auf BF3, DS3 und Sims3.

Alle anderen Games gabs doppelt  Die Steam-Keys hab ich selbst verbraten und die Origin-Keys verschenkt, bis auf Sims3 und DS 3 , da ich die noch nicht hatte 

Und für 3,88 Euro (hab 5 Dollar gespendet  ) kann man sich die Games auf jedenfall mal rein ziehen


----------



## eRaTitan (17. August 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch die Keys für Steam und für Origin bekommen, bis auf BF3, DS3 und Sims3.
> 
> Alle anderen Games gabs doppelt  Die Steam-Keys hab ich selbst verbraten und die Origin-Keys verschenkt, bis auf Sims3 und DS 3 , da ich die noch nicht hatte
> 
> Und für 3,88 Euro (hab 5 Dollar gespendet  ) kann man sich die Games auf jedenfall mal rein ziehen


 


Käufst du's für mich?


----------



## alm0st (17. August 2013)

Hab mir für 1 $ die ganzen Steam Games geholt und natürlich alles für Charity ausgegeben - empfand ich mehr als fair so


----------



## eRaTitan (20. August 2013)

Hab es mir nun auch geholt, einfach Super


----------



## mmayr (22. August 2013)

Sollten nicht noch Spiele nachgereicht werden? Hab das hier mehrfach gelesen.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2013)

Das waren Gerüchte, die zwar plausibel klangen, sich aber wohl als Ente entpuppt haben. Lustigerweise hat EA ja ausgerechnet gestern einen Origin-Sale mit Rabatten bis 70% gestartet...


----------



## Shona (22. August 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Sollten nicht noch Spiele nachgereicht werden? Hab das hier mehrfach gelesen.


 Ja und das dauert bzw. kann dauern. Wenn es welche gibt dann bekommst du eine Mail (falls du es gekauft hast) und falls du Facebook hast da https://www.facebook.com/humblebundle schauen
Das was ich nun gelesen habe heisst es immer noch warten da keiner Informationen hat.

@beren2707
Was glaubst du von wem das Humble Bundle ist?
Ganz genau von EA ohne die geht es nicht und somit hat das nichts mit dem Sale zu tun. Die machen nur 2 Sales zur gleichen Zeit und ich wette mit dir das du keine 8 Spiele für 5 Dollar im Origin Store bekommst


----------



## Low (22. August 2013)

19 $ als Spende
1 $ an Humble Bundle

Waren leider keine wirklich guten Spiele sonst gäb es mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> @beren2707
> Was glaubst du von wem das Humble Bundle ist?
> Ganz genau von EA ohne die geht es nicht und somit hat das nichts mit dem Sale zu tun. Die machen nur 2 Sales zur gleichen Zeit und ich wette mit dir das du keine 8 Spiele für 5 Dollar im Origin Store bekommst


 Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte damit, dass EA jetzt einen Sale startet, in dem bspw. die DLCs zu BF3 und Sims 3 enthalten sind; insgesamt sind ~180 Spiele rabattiert. Gewissermaßen ein Sale, um der neu gewonnenen Kundschaft, die durchs HB an Lang gezogen wurde, gleich was Passendes zu ihren Spielen aus dem HB anzubieten. Dass das P/L-Verhältnis vom HB einzigartig ist, darüber gibts keine Diskussion.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (23. August 2013)

Populous und C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Der Aufstand sind jetzt auch im Bundle. Für C&C gibts es einen Origin und einen Steam Key, für Popolous gibt es nur einen Origin Key


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2013)

WOW Populous ist fast 60 MB groß^^
Die 2 Games gabs übrigens auch nachträglich für alle Käufer die das Paket mit BF3 und Sims geholt hatten.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. August 2013)

Habs gestern von meinem Bruder geschickt bekommen für 5$ unschlagbares Packet

Battlefield 3
Dead Space 1 & 3
Burnout
Populous
Crysis 2 Maximum
Medal of Honor 
Mirrors Edge
The Sims 3

Einfach nur wow


----------

